# Canan 1dm4 + tamron 18-270mm



## Ryan4WD (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello..... All pro guy... Got ppl got use 1dm4 and lens is tamron 18-270mm ? Can share with me ?


----------



## billross77 (Nov 13, 2012)

Is that English?  No clue what you're asking for.


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 13, 2012)

Not sure either, but I'll take a shot. The Tamron 18-270 doesn't work on a full frame with vignetting from what I understand. Also, if you are going to invest in an all pro guy Canan, you want to invest in better glass. I had the 18-270 for a while on my 40D and the convenience was nice, but the quality of the images wasn't worth it. It did good, but I came back from trips with images that could have been great and just weren't. 

Gave it to my daughter and her husband with my 20D.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 13, 2012)

What? 
The tamron 18-270 on a 1D4 would be like training wheels on a Hayabusa


----------



## ronlane (Nov 13, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> What?
> The tamron 18-270 on a 1D4 would be like training wheels on a Hayabusa



You said you'd never say anything about that.. shhhhhhh. :lmao:


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 13, 2012)

ronlane said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > What?
> ...


I didn't say it was like WHEN RON put the training wheels on the Hayabusa... You let that cat out of the bag!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 13, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...



Oh crap, disregard all of this.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 13, 2012)

dbvirago said:


> Not sure either, but I'll take a shot. The Tamron 18-270 doesn't work on a full frame with vignetting from what I understand. Also, if you are going to invest in an all pro guy Canan, you want to invest in better glass. I had the 18-270 for a while on my 40D and the convenience was nice, but the quality of the images wasn't worth it. It did good, but I came back from trips with images that could have been great and just weren't.
> 
> Gave it to my daughter and her husband with my 20D.



1Dmk4 is not full frame


----------



## gsgary (Nov 13, 2012)

Why get a nice camera and place a turd on the front


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 13, 2012)

You're right, sorry. I knew they didn't take EF-S lenses and forgot the 1.3 crop. Not sure if it would work or not, but like others have said, why?


----------

